# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مشکل در publish فرم در پوشه شیر پوینت

## padina

سلام

بعد از ساختن فرم در infopath یک form library درست کردم و داخل اون یک پوشه جدید ایجاد کردم.
مشکل من انه که زمانی که می خوام فرم رو publish کنم آدرس root و پوشه جدید یکی هست و در هر دو publish میشه
ولی چیزی که من می خوام این هست که در یک form library چندین پوشه مختلف باشه که در داخل هر کدوم فرم مربوط به خودش رو publish کنم

----------


## sayan

سلام من امتحان کردم یه فرم پاپلیش کردم . فکر میکنم نمیشه یک فرم داخل یک پوشه درون کتابخانه فرم گذاشت

----------

